# Cannot get close to realistic colors using my digi camera.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Hi there. I've been trying to get as close to realistic colors of my plants and shrimp with my camera but can't even come close.

Camera: Sony Cybershot DSC-FS828.

I've tried using the white balance but that does nothing for me really. It just chances the colors from too blue to too green to too yellow.

Any help? I'm used to shooting still objects like coins. Pictures are a bit blurry but I'm working that out right now (also reading the stickies).

Sony DSC-F828 digital camera specifications: Digital Photography Review


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

First...make sure your display is calibrated if it's a CRT. There are a number of sites that will help you do that. 


Second...you can try working with RAW images (I'm not sure if the Sony can do that) or completely disable white balance.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I attempted to do what you suggested but it didn't help any.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Try using exposure compensation and slowly lower you exposure (-). I have seen some cams need to go to -5 before things looked normal.

Also, i find that cloudy day WB usually looks best. Try that too

Hope that helps.

jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

All of the above plus try adjusting your colors in ps.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Manual white balance is your friend here. Take a white paper or gray piece of plastic och adjust the white balance until it is white/gray without a color cast.
Now it's set and will not change. No guessing from the cameras side.

This is more difficult, near impossible, if you have light sources with different colors over the tank. Then you will have to adjust the manual white balance to one specific part of your tank and take your pictures there, and re adjust the white balance for other parts.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've never manually adjust the WB before. All I've ever done is just switch between WB modes.

Guess I'll have to go and figure that out now...


----------

